# I finally built and tested my 1911.



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

It took me 3 long months to aquire all the parts, but I finally fitted and assembled my 1911. I now understand why custom houses charge so much for their guns. It isn't just the cost of the parts, but the very painstaking process to fit the parts. I have come away with a great appreciation for the work that goes into building a quality 1911.

I started with an Essex s/s enhanced slide and G.I. frame.
The frame is cut for Novak Lo-mount rear and dovetail front, lowered/flared port,extended ejector, and front/rear serrations.

I purchased the balance of the parts from Brownells, they include:

C&S Tactical Match Trigger set. 4.5lb pull

Nowlin drop-in light trigger, and s/s extended tactical mag catch.

Ed Brwon Drop-in Match Barrel and pre-fitted Bushing.

Novak Low-mount fixed rear tritium with matched front tritium sight set.

Ed Brown Hardcore s/s Slide Stop, FPS, firing pin, recoil spring guide(blued), s/s recoil spring plug, and s/s rebuild pin/spring kit.

Wilson Bulletproof s/s Extractor, extended tactical thumb safety, and drop-in s/s beavertail grip safety.( this safety doesn't require cutting the frame)

Masen s/s arched checkered MS housing.

Wolf 18.5lb progressive recoil spring and extra power FP spring.

Mec-gar 8rnd magazine.

I spent a week fitting these parts with the help of both Kuhnhausen shop manuals and a dvd featuring Bill Wilson and Ken Hackathorn. I also did a complete dehorn job on the gun using 400grit paper to break all the sharp edges.

Then it was off to the range for a shakedown. I was using 230gr wolf ball ammo. My gun was printing 5 shot groups of 2-2.5in @ 25yds. I had no failures to feed, eject, or fire at all. I put 100 rds through it and then took it down to inspect for any abnormal wear and found none. I cleaned it up and relubed it with Gun Butter.

After I get about 1000rds. through it to break it in well, I am going to send it off to Robar for a complete NP3 job.

It was a very satisfying first build. I am planning my next build using Caspian parts as a base. I'm hooked

Photos will be uploaded after I borrow the wife's new digital camera (her x-mas present)

here are some photos


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like a good deal to me. If that was your frist one 3 months was fast for a learning gun smith. Will be waiting for the pictures. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Np3*

You'll like the NP3. Great stuff.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

I'd say everybody here needs to see it. It's an addictionyou know.

Mike


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

*So... How does it shoot?*


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow: Great looking Gun!

WM


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

good job!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

It looks great! Nice build...


----------



## berkbw (Sep 10, 2006)

You have a beautiful gun, and a great experience in building it.

Gun manufacturers can get "ready-to-run" parts that really just go together and work. Some have their labor done off-shore, some like Colt do it the hard way, and here. You built yours from a cornucopia of fine, aftermarket parts, and had a great, albeit short [1 week] experience.

"Top drawer" full-on customs, with their swoopy super-fitted beavertails. checkered, serrated whatevers, generally, are labor intensive, and expensive eye candy. Form is nice, fit and function are what really matter. It looks like you have made a pretty good selection.

Please let us know how it shoots, eh?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It sure looks like a fine job to me Easher. Keep up the good work as they do get a little bit easier the more you do. That's what I been told. I am a big chicken when it come to building one from scratch. Good luck on all your future projects.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks like you did a great job. How does it shoot?


----------

